# Einaudi - Islands



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Saw this advertised on TV the other night, first off i thought it would be great to help my son relax before bed - But i've started to really really like it - so relaxing & easy to listen to.......






Let me know what you think.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

There's a few of his tracks on the soundtrack to This Is England - saw the film, tracked down the music, got hold of the soundtrack. It's very good stuff, must try to get hold of some of his albums :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Didnt watch that.

I've just order the album - Islands - looking forward to getting it.

Such calming music.


----------

